
Schizophrenia in America and early intervention treatment - chrismealy
http://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/stop-the-madness/
======
anti-shill
schizophrenia has much better outcomes in developing nations than in the USA.
In developing nations, the patients are not fed a regimen of powerful drugs
that may calm symptoms but that have serious negative effects over the long
term.

The love of a strong family is what helps schizophrenics. That is not
something america has to offer much anymore....america is about money, not
people, and prescribing drugs when there is an insurance plan is what happens
in america...and when there is no insurance, there is the freeway overpass and
then prison.

